# control on/off de iluminacion y ventilacion independiente pc



## gisel carola (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola, como estan? tengo una duda y me gustaria ver si me pueden guiar en un proyecto. la cuestion es la siguiente: *un Control de ON/OFF de iluminación independiente desde el PC, de una institución educativa compuesta por 4 aulas, 1 sala de profesores y 1 oficina para el director.

Asimismo controla los ventiladores de estos ambientes. Este sistema deberá tener clave de acceso para el bedel y el director que son las únicas personas que podrán realizar el encendido y apagado de los mismos.

Se hará la validación de que no deben quedar encendidos ninguno de los bombillos o ventiladores después de las 6 PM..*

mas o menos como que podría hacer? les agradeceria si me ayudasen o me guiaran un poco..!


----------



## eidtech (Abr 1, 2008)

Microcontrolador + 
Reloj de Tiempo Real (para llevar el dia y la hora) + 
Relevadores para accionar Iluminacion y Ventilacion + 
Conexion RS232 con la PC para comunicarse + 
LCD y Teclado en el micrcontrolador (opcional).


----------



## Manonline (Abr 1, 2008)

podes hacer TODO desde la pc... casi sin necesidad de componentes electronicos externos...

como no especificaste puerto del pc, podes usar el puerto paralelo qe tiene 8 salidas digitalesss...

el problema es qe necesitas 12... pero podrias armar el proyecto de pablin qe expande de 8 a 32 salidas...

despues todo es cuestion de software...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## eidtech (Abr 1, 2008)

de que se puede, se puede..... pero dijo INDEPENDIENTE de la PC.


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

un Control de ON/OFF de iluminación independiente desde el PC
coincido arma el circuito de pablin o otro buscá que seguro hay en el foro y de ahi las salidas de potencia desde la pc tambien hay uno en pablin y creo que tambien esta el programa
salu2


----------



## macraig (Abr 1, 2008)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> de que se puede, se puede..... pero dijo INDEPENDIENTE de la PC.



Hola editec, creo q mas bien es "un Control de ON/OFF de iluminación independiente desde el PC". yo le entiendo como que pretende controlar todo desde el pc sin necesidad del impredecible factor humano.

Salu2. 8)


----------



## eidtech (Abr 1, 2008)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> sin necesidad del impredecible factor humano.





			
				carola dijo:
			
		

> Asimismo controla los ventiladores de estos ambientes. Este sistema deberá tener clave de acceso para el bedel y el director que *son las únicas personas que podrán realizar el encendido y apagado de los mismos*.




Seria bueno que la autora del post, nos especifique mejor que es lo que quiere.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 1, 2008)

Si es independiente, no veo la razon por la cual tenga qe estar conectado el circuito a la pc.

entonces qedan dos posibilidades que puede ser solo una de ellas o las dos..

-independiente por el hecho que esta totalmente automatizado, horarios, intensidades y todo.
-control de luces y ventiladores, independientes uno de los otros, entre artefactos yyyy habitaculoss.
-o ambos, qe no viene mal, desde el soft, poder elegir entre programar los horarios de encendido y apagado con un checkbox, o poder prender y apagar manualmente todo (siempre con la opcion de apagar TODO a las 18hs).

salu2,
mano.


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 1, 2008)

bueno, muchas gracias a todos por darme ideas....pues he estado leyendo y pretendo hacerlo a traves del puerto paralelo y usando una comunicacion rs-232 o un 485...

respondiendo a algunas dudas q tuvieron algunos, pues la iluminacion y la ventilacion deben ser independientes desde el pc debe estar totalmente automatizado...para poder controlar el encendido y el apgado de los mismos, el bedel y el director deben tener una clave de acceso para poder ejecutar las funciones y existe una hora tope (6pm) en q se deben apagar tanto la iluminacion como la ventilacion...

lo q me gustaria saber es mas o menos como por donde empezar o q tendria q hacer, pues solamente tengo unas ideas...quisiera q me ayudaran a encaminar mi proyecto...    

muchisimas gracias a todos los q han respondido...


----------



## Manonline (Abr 1, 2008)

bueno, la parte electronica la podes hacer con estos dos circuitos...

Ampliacion de 8 a 32 canales en el LPT
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm

Control de potencia para LPT
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm


ahi tenes los programas qe controlan las salidas del puerto paralelo con sus codigos fuentes... creo qe estan en VB... yo lo abri con VB 6 sin problemas... pero tuve qe actualziar el dll... 

puedes usarlo como base para tu programa.


----------



## santiago (Abr 2, 2008)

en el control de potencia usa un rele conectado al triac (por seguridad) y a este le conectas la carga con esto puedes controlar 32 cosas lo que si tenes que tirar cables desde por ej un ventilador hasta el circuito de potencia para la pc
salu2


----------



## Manonline (Abr 2, 2008)

Sino puedes usar directamente el control de potencia con reles...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/8relelpt/index.htm


----------



## eidtech (Abr 2, 2008)

gisel carola dijo:
			
		

> pretendo hacerlo a traves del puerto paralelo y usando una comunicacion rs-232 o un 485...



Y eso como es?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 2, 2008)

La electrónica es lo de menos. Lo que tenés que saber es programar y manejar el puerto PPP de la pc.

Si te sirve, acá puse un circuito en el que me ropí la cabeza una semana para "protejer" el puerto de la pc:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-6801/


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2008)

gisel_carola, a ver si esto te sirve:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/plink/index.htm

saludos: mcrven


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 2, 2008)

MUCHAS MUCHAS PERO MUUUUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR LA AYUDA... 

y bueno pss la profesora, me dijo hoy q tengo q hacerlo con comunicacion RS-232 es decir comunicacion serial..aunq nunca lo he hecho pues aprenderé... se q todos los aportes y las ideas q me dieron me van a servir..muchas gracias chicos..   

y si quieren aportarme siempre algo mas..pues se los sabre agradecer..jeje...


----------



## eidtech (Abr 2, 2008)

lo que necesites aqui estamos para ayudarte.

Por pura curiosidad,  para que materia es tu proyecto?


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 3, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda...   y contestando tu pregunta eidtech, la materia del proyecto se llama diseño con microprocesadores I.. estoy estudiando ing. electronica en computacion..


----------



## eidtech (Abr 3, 2008)

que micro vas a utilizar?


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 3, 2008)

el pic 16F84A


----------



## eidtech (Abr 3, 2008)

no tienes la opcion de usar un PIC16F876 ? 

El PIC16F84A quedaria muy justo en cuanto a entradas/salidas aparte que no tiene UART integrada y la tendrias que hacer por software para la comunicacion RS232/RS485.


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 4, 2008)

no corazon...tengo q usar es el 16F84A precisamente por eso, porq tengo q hacer una comunicacion RS-232 o 485... ya q hay otra materia (interfases electronica) q kieren de proyecto esa comunicacion... entons es un poco mas complicadito....


----------



## eidtech (Abr 5, 2008)

OK. Lenguaje de Programacion? ASM o C?

Supongo que ASM...


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 5, 2008)

sip ASM..


----------



## eidtech (Abr 5, 2008)

En que ocupas ayuda?


----------



## gisel carola (Abr 7, 2008)

jeje en la programacion en visual.... ops:


----------



## kinyenm (Jun 27, 2011)

Manonline dijo:


> bueno, la parte electronica la podes hacer con estos dos circuitos...
> 
> Ampliacion de 8 a 32 canales en el LPT
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm
> ...



Creeo que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde la publicacion pero se me presento un inconveniente como actualizo el dll?


----------

